# How do you socialize a puppy AND keep him away from germs like Parvo?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I have recently learned so much about Parvo and how contagious it is that BEFORE I get a puppy again I want to know-How do you go about socializing a puppy (which I understand is very important) when illnesses like Parvo are lurking around everywhere? It is at the dog park, can be anywhere in the grass/dirt around your block, on your shoes when you come in from outside, at the vets office-where is it safe to socialize a puppy?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Normally, we do first shots between six and seven weeks old. Send the puppy home between eight and ten. Puppies should be at home for a week getting used to all of that, then get their second set of shots between nine and ten weeks old, and start puppy classes soon afterwards. 

That should be all the doggy socialization they will need at least until after the third set of shots. 

Between classes, taking puppies to non-dog places, like drug mart. Do not take the dog inside, instead cop a seat outside the doors, where there is traffic and let friendly people approach and pet your puppy. 

A play ground might be a good place to take a young puppy. But parents may give you an evil look. 

Mostly, I would keep them out of high dog traffic areas until that third set of shots. No dog parks, no pet stores.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't put your pup on the floor at the vet's office, don't go to dog parks or pet stores until your pup has been fully vaccinated. Having said that, the obedience club I belong to starts puppy class at 8 wks. So I guess you have to decide if there's a minimal risk, which is what I did. All of the pups had at least the first series of shots when I brought Stosh at 10 wks old. As an alternative you can have in-home private training. Look for one that does 'puppy imprinting'.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Now I think I'd just be too worried to take the pup out at all. Brutus came home with us when he was 7 weeks old and I knew better than to let him walk around the neighborhood (I thought because a stray dogs feces could make him sick if he came into contact with it) so I kept him in my yard, but I let him walk around in the pet store with me, and at the vets office. I thought that other dogs with their owners were safe because I assumed they had all been vaccinated. Now I learned all this stuff about Parvo going around, and I just don't know if anywhere would be safe for a puppy. What if a stranger that I allowed to pet my puppy had a dog with Parvo at home and didn't wash their hands? Then if I don't socialize my puppy he could develop all types of problems. So you weigh one risk against the other it seems. By the way do non domesticated animals such as squirrels carry Parvo? If so, they could probably contaminate one's own yard.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I doubt squirrels carry it, but I know that coyotes can. Possibly foxes carry a strain that is infectious in dogs, but I believe the jury's still out on that one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have only ever heard of Parvo in dogs. Lepto can go from deer to dogs to people. Distemper can affect animals other than dogs, as can rabies.

Parvo is scary but if you avoid areas where sick animals are likely to be, or high concentrations of animals, like animal shelters, pet stores, dog parks, then you will probably be ok.

The other thing is that the disease does have an incubation stage where it is contagious but not showing symptoms. 

It is scary but if your dog has two sets of shots in him, the risk that infection will happen are not very hight. One set of shot, your chances are much higher.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Took a minute to look up parvo and coyote to confirm. Seems the strain carried by coyotes is especially virulent and resistant to eradication. There are recent articles about it being a problem in California and Tennessee. It surprises me that there's not been an outbreak here - we have a ton of coyotes around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Has it been found in any creatures other than canids?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Not as far as I know, though the virus is almost identical to feline panleukemia. There are reports of one strain mildly affecting cats, mink, and racoons, but I'm not sure they're reliable.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Try and find places that do puppy socials.
The pups must have the shots and they are generally clean facilities.

Bring your own blanket and push him around in a cart (My friend got kicked out of Target doing this with her 13 week old pug...yep he's vicious)
As he gets older it won't be so traumatic.

I could be wrong but in California it seems that the less rainfall that we have the Parvo outbreaks are worse.
ETA: Please don't turn into Monk. But do stay away from dog parks. They are breeding grounds for Giardia, Bordetella, and other fun stuff. I have never seen anyone(city official type) check for vacs or tags at a dog park.


----------

